# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Heatheranne - She's awesome!

## MantidBro (Alexander)

I posted a thread here, asking which plants were okay for Red-Eyed Tree Frogs... HeatherAnne said, I have some plants. I asked for how much, and she said, FREE! Dude, who gives stuff away for free, that's frikkin awesome. Caring, thoughtful, selfless. Honestly can't believe it! She sent me an Aglaonema for no cost what-so-ever. Wow. I'm still shocked! 

(Thank you so much!) 

What a great person. Here's the link to her profile: View Profile: Heatheranne - Frog Forum

Here's how it got shipped to me:



Here's the package inside this box:



And here's the plant, planted inside the terrarium... Look who's enjoying it!



My amazing Frenchy has been sleeping on this leaf all day!

----------


## Daniel

I'm awesome too! 

But you wouldn't catch me giving stuff away.

----------


## Josh

Yup, Heather's pretty darn awesome  :Smile:  You should add to her rep if you already haven't.

----------


## Heather

Thank you  :Smile: .

----------


## Lija

I'm joining the party!

Heather  you are awesome!  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

Heahter, along with many others on the forum are some of the most selfless, giving, caring, and just plain amazing people I have had the good pleasure to get to know and count among some of my closest friends. 

Love you all! (you know who you are)


Paul

----------


## MantidBro (Alexander)

> I'm awesome too! 
> 
> But you wouldn't catch me giving stuff away.


Hahaha

----------


## MantidBro (Alexander)

> Yup, Heather's pretty darn awesome  You should add to her rep if you already haven't.


Where?

----------


## MantidBro (Alexander)

> Thank you .


You're welcome  :Big Grin:

----------


## MantidBro (Alexander)

> Heahter, along with many others on the forum are some of the most selfless, giving, caring, and just plain amazing people I have had the good pleasure to get to know and count among some of my closest friends. 
> 
> Love you all! (you know who you are)
> 
> 
> Paul


i know right? ive been on mantidforum and tarantula forum... people here are the nicest for some reason.

----------


## Paul

> Where?



The star at the bottom of their post  :Smile:

----------

MantidBro

----------


## MatthewM1

> i know right? ive been on mantidforum and tarantula forum... people here are the nicest for some reason.



hey now some of us tarantula people are nice too ;p

----------


## Lija

Hey... I have 2 tarantulas... I think I'm nice too lol. Sometimes..... Unless you plan multispecies tank lol

I think there is a reason for so many nice people around here though... Nice people attract each other! Yeah!

 And I would never in a million years believe that it is possible to build such an amazing friendships over the distance, with a people I've never met,  but I'm sure I will  :Smile:  that now became my best friends who can support and help when needed, with whom you can talk about anything and be understood. 
 Love you and can't imagine my life without you (you know who you are lol)

----------


## Strider18

I think this title should be changed to all of the Moderators and members are awesome! I have asked many questions that seem really silly (everyone does it at some point!) and no matter what the members on the forum always are extremely patient and helpful with their info! I think that almost everyone on the forum deserves at least some reputation for helping out! THANKS EVERYONE!

----------


## Jeff

I guess Heather's okay...   :Wink: 

Look at that awesome packing job and those fantastic stickers!

She's the best <3

----------


## Heather

He he! Thanks everyone  :Smile: . I'm glad you like them. 

How's your frog doing?

----------


## MantidBro (Alexander)

> He he! Thanks everyone . I'm glad you like them. 
> 
> How's your frog doing?


Hes doing good! He loves his plants, he sleeps on them every day. Theyre perfect!

----------


## MantidBro (Alexander)

> I think this title should be changed to all of the Moderators and members are awesome! I have asked many questions that seem really silly (everyone does it at some point!) and no matter what the members on the forum always are extremely patient and helpful with their info! I think that almost everyone on the forum deserves at least some reputation for helping out! THANKS EVERYONE!


Yeah everyones awesome! very helpful people here. But Heathers the one who sent me free plants so I felt she deserved special attention this time.  :Wink:

----------


## MantidBro (Alexander)

> hey now some of us tarantula people are nice too ;p


LOL i guess that was a dumb thing of me to say, I just mean like, nobody's ever sent me free stuff before on any other forum.

----------


## MantidBro (Alexander)

> Hey... I have 2 tarantulas... I think I'm nice too lol. Sometimes..... Unless you plan multispecies tank lol
> 
> I think there is a reason for so many nice people around here though... Nice people attract each other! Yeah!
> 
>  And I would never in a million years believe that it is possible to build such an amazing friendships over the distance, with a people I've never met,  but I'm sure I will  that now became my best friends who can support and help when needed, with whom you can talk about anything and be understood. 
>  Love you and can't imagine my life without you (you know who you are lol)


i dont mean people on tarantula forum arent nice, but nobody on other forums ever sent me free stuff before, i mean thats pretty awesome, lol

----------


## MatthewM1

> LOL i guess that was a dumb thing of me to say, I just mean like, nobody's ever sent me free stuff before on any other forum.



im just messin' with ya lol

----------


## MantidBro (Alexander)

> im just messin' with ya lol


Loool

----------

